# Golden balls turning black ??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good.... pigment?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All my boys have black sacs. FWIW.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Same with all my golden boys so far, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer's balls have always been black, and a source of hilarity. I mean we are completely not childish.:wave:


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy's balls have freckles... they are spotted. Easter eggs


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gosh, as a new mom to a male puppy, I would have never thought! You all saved me a panic attack! ;-)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, you make me laugh, Elisabeth


----------

